# Can anyone identify this ship?



## grandpasship (Nov 26, 2013)

I inherited this model from my Grandfather. It has been stored at my parent's house for the last 15 years and unfortunately, the notes that he would have made about the ship have gone missing. He usually chose famous ships to create models of, often British. Can anyone identify what ship it is?

Or failing that, give me some hints to google? I have been trying, but I it is a steep learning curve! For instance, I think it is a Brig... but what are the extra sails beside the square sails called? 

Thank you for your help!
Fiona


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I can't help with your search, but welcome aboard anyway


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Fiona,
Studding-sails sometimes Stunsails.

Vic..


----------



## Killisport (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Fiona
Almost certainly a Brigantine. If you Google "Brigantine" you will find a page that shows dozens of pictures of Brigs with sail rigs very similar to your Grandfathers model. As to identifying her, that could be difficult.
Hope this helps.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

A brigantine is not the same as a brig. Although both has only two masts, the former is fully rigged only on the foremast, the latter fully rigged on both. This is a brig. And I could tentatively suggest that it belonged to the navy. Any guns onboard?


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

stein said:


> A brigantine is not the same as a brig. Although both has only two masts, the former is fully rigged only on the foremast, the latter fully rigged on both. This is a brig. And I could tentatively suggest that it belonged to the navy. Any guns onboard?


Confirming what Stein says - it is a brig, square rigged on both masts. Can also confirm the outboard sails are studding sails, or stu'n'sls. Apart from the fact that several guns aboard would indicate it was a navy ship, that sail plan, especially the stu'n'sls would require a fairly large crew for handling, so it is not likely that it was a coastal cargo brig and I think the hull lines are too fine for it to be either that, or a colliery brig. You have probably done this, Fiona, but have you lifted the model up to see if there is anything written under the base??


----------

